# Probably nothing to worry about, but just to be sure..



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

I have noticed a lack of color from my mom's angel fish in one eye. They are orange, and have always been orange, but I just noticed half of the eye has lost color and is white, and only in one eye. It's odd. Should I be worried?


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

can you post apic.. this would help


----------

